# How to mimimize the beakages of rods



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

NC Bluefin becomes a nightmare for expensive high-end Japanese jigging rods as several rods got broken.
The latest casualty is mighty JM 400g Power Spell. 
While I obseved how Mike fight a 67 inches bluefin, the rod performed beautifully. Mike did what most anglers do. When the tuna was near the surface, he hold the rod high to give more pressure to bring tuna close to the boat for gaffing. The problem was Mike didn't realize mate used a harpoon instead of gaff. As soon as harpooned, the tuna made a hard dive and the rod snapped in half before Mike could do anything. 
I don't have any report how Fisherman Spinoza got broken while fighting.
But The JM rods and Hots One Pitch Slider got broken while fish were on/near the surface.
All fishermen who broke rods are very experienced and you can do nothing about it in many occasions as it happens in a split second. 
The power generated by big tuna for desperate run can not be underestimated. See the picture below. one guide is completed gone and the other guide is severely damaged by the 200 lbs tuna run.
























Some might assume that line was wrapped around the guide when tuna took off, but line was straight through the guides. 
The situation is different when fighting tuna in deep and when fighting near the surface. When you fight deep, there are always belly of the line due to current even you think line is straight and it give some cushion when tuna make a run. 
However, when big tuna is on/near the surface, full power generated by hard run for life is transmitted to the rod before drag start to work. 
if mighty JM 400g can be broken by the run, most jigging rods are not immune if the rods become in high sticking postion when tuna make a desperate run on/near the surface.
Here are my suggestions how to minimize breakages of rods when big tuna are on/near the surface.
1. Don't use harness lug when tuna are near the surface. Th use of harness lug prevents your mobility to act quickly and lower rod tip toward water when tuna makes a deep run.
2. If possible, put the rod under your arms insead on fighting bet and pull the tuna toward the boat using your body with rod tip position lower. 
3. Always expect miss-gaffing and miss-harpooning and be prepared fot it.
Always try to lower your rod tip if possible.
4.After gaffing, slack off your drag. I've seen big tuna broke gaff and made runs. 
5.When tuna makes hard run, point rod tip toward tuna, but pay attention your rod tip not to bang agaisnt the boat.
6. When tuna maks death circles, it is time to push drag lever from Strike to Full to give more pressure. But when they are near the surface, I recommend to slack off drag. Surprisingly, big tuna makes very powerful run even they are near the surface. 
You can not prevent 100 percent as it happens so quickly before you can act. But you can minimize the breakages following my suggestions. 
Most Japanese high-end jigging rods don't have full warranty and you have to use them at your own risk.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

what kind of guide do jigging master uses on there rods.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the easiest way to prevent breakage is with rod positioning. When a fisherman raises a rod up to near vertical with a fish boatside, in an attempt to get him that last little bit up to the gaff, he's doing a very bad thing.
1. You have less power with a rod in that position. With the rod butt perpendicular to the line, you have the most power. So, when your rod is parallel to the water and the fish is straight down, you're in power mode. Way up high and you're just working yourself. When you need to get the fish up to the gaff, wind down on him again and lift.

2. You're setting yourself up for a rod breakage with it way up high. Some of us call that "candy caneing" the rod. It's going to put a ton of stress on the rod tip, and often break it, especially if the fish makes a run when the rod is in that position.

Lastly, DON'T crank down the drag when the fish gets close. You've got him beat. Don't screw it up and break him off or pull the hooks after the hard work is done. Just keep your rod in the power position (low) and work him in short strokes. Victory will be yours.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*My suggestion/solution*

A $400 rod breaks just as easily as a $100 rod. Use a $100 rod.


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

I use Calstar's when I expect big fish. Never broke one. They don't weigh that much more than the rods from asia. They are less expensive as well.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, learn something new every day. I guess these are super heavy-duty fish ... but I always get yelled at to "keep the rod up." For years and years, same story, keep the rod up. 

There again, some of these bluefin are so large I've seen fishermen "rail leaning" with the pole horizontal and the tip pointed straight down. Rail leaning? I thought that would get you disqualified under IFGA rules?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Oh, and that little thingy on the side of your super-reel*

allows you to back off the drag from say the 150lbs you have it set at. I smile when I hear about snapped rods, pulled hooks, failed braid knots, etc.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

ksong said:


> Most Japanese high-end jigging rods don't have full warranty and you have to use them at your own risk.


There use to be a sorta negative slang term when I was growing up 40-50 yrs ago, that simply said/ment "Made in Japan" 

I dont think warranty issues would be a problem if they were from a quality manufacture and *Made in* *the USA..* 

JMO,

but, I would still like to try a JM rod someday to compare to my American made ones I use... But, Im not catching blue fin where I live either :bluefish:

Hog


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I've never caught a bluefin but I have caught 2 yellowfins in the 190-210lb range and can see how rods break. this size fish fights very different from smaller ones even 120lb fish. unless they are tail wrapped or dead they require ALOT of pressure at boat side to keep them away from running gear, lower units, etc.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

That sure was a purdy rod! LOL! :rotfl:


----------



## VaRandy (Feb 22, 2010)

Johnboat, we are looking forward to your dragging the johnboat and your $100 rod and putting the whoopass on our large Bluefin! Take plenty of pictures.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Bloofin Schmoofin*

I've seen old videos of huge ones being caught with cane poles (well under $100). Can't be that hard. Come to TX and try to horse a 50 plus AJ away from a rig.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Swells said:


> Hmm, learn something new every day. I guess these are super heavy-duty fish ... but I always get yelled at to "keep the rod up." For years and years, same story, keep the rod up.
> 
> There again, some of these bluefin are so large I've seen fishermen "rail leaning" with the pole horizontal and the tip pointed straight down. Rail leaning? I thought that would get you disqualified under IFGA rules?


You keep the rod tip up when the fish is out from the boat. Your line will then be perpendicular to your rod and you will be in the power position, just as when the fish is straight below you, you want to keep your rod level. If a fish was out from the boat, would you be holding your rod with the tip pointing away from the fish? There's no power or control there. It's all about the angle of the line to the rod, not the rod to you.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Only rods I ever broke while fishing were fly rods and evertime it was from high sticking the rod. So after paying for my mistakes I've become very aware of where my rod is. Another thing I've learned the hard way is to be ready to back the drag off when the fish is boat side. We got a video of me loosing a 100lb class ling on the surface ready for the gaff. Even after Pops told me to ease off the drag I scewed it down to pull the fish around to get gaffed. The fish made on last run, caught me not paying attention with too tight of a drag and 'pop'.

Hate to see a good rod busted but atleast it was on a good fish and not a car door.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I've done it both ways myself.*



Bird said:


> Hate to see a good rod busted but at least it was on a good fish and not a car door.


X2 on that.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> I've seen old videos of huge ones being caught with cane poles (well under $100). Can't be that hard. Come to TX and try to horse a 50 plus AJ away from a rig.


the difference between the class of bluefin on the east coast this year and a 50lb amberjack is vast. i give credit to rig fishing for amberjack they do pull very hard - but it is nowhere near the same thing.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

BretABaker said:


> the difference between the class of bluefin on the east coast this year and a 50lb amberjack is vast. i give credit to rig fishing for amberjack they do pull very hard - but it is nowhere near the same thing.


Well that's what I was trying to say ... I can see Boboe's point but long as you don't hammer down the drag all the way and leave it on Strike, you're OK. Ease off some drag for landing, gotcha.

I can only imagine that a plus-300# blue (marlin or tuna) would require some very special handling, lotsa yelling and dirty words, and high-fives if it worked.

Curiously, those large AJ can whup me worse than if I have an International reel in the harness and a big topwater gamefish on a trolling pole. Hey come on, us old pharts can't horse a fish in as good as you short-timers can using a coffee grinder for a reel. Unfortunately, "smooth and gold" costs like $500 a pop ...

sammie


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Swells said:


> I can only imagine that a plus-300# blue (marlin or tuna) would require some very special handling, lotsa yelling and dirty words, and high-fives if it worked.
> 
> sammie


It always works. 
You got to fish with Capt Dom for bluefin in Cape Cod, MA.
He has Italian tempo. He yell at you if you don't fight. He ripped rods out of you hands if you don't do right. But he is the happiest man when the tuna is secured by a happoon. I love to fish with him.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I hate ******** captains. I've worked with enough of them to know. There's no reason to be like that.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

Boboe said:


> I hate ******** captains. I've worked with enough of them to know. There's no reason to be like that.


Ever met Dom?

I'd reserve judgement unless the answer is "yes". He is intense and has high standards for himself and his fares. Given the fact his main fishery is targeting monster bluefin on light tackle, I would say thats a good thing. He's a very nice guy though. You may have gotten the wrong impresison from Kils post


----------



## VaRandy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Just caught up on the updates on this post*

Concerning the extra tough 50 lb AJ's off Texas towers, they choose to be there rather than NC because they would be *****ES for our OJ! Pictures soon to follow of this weekends serious attempt to set a new record.

Counting on you, TY!


----------



## VaRandy (Feb 22, 2010)

*"OJ" should have course read "AJ" in last post!*

The only "OJ" was of course a knife wielding nut who was tough compared to a woman.


----------

